
Ask HN: How to use $3000 in AWS credits expiring in 2 weeks? - chatmasta
Is there an altcoin I could mine with a GPU instance to at least convert some of these credits to liquid currency?<p>Any other ideas?
======
JCharante
boinc? [https://boinc.berkeley.edu/](https://boinc.berkeley.edu/)

------
atroll
youtube views?

